# SSL Certification Error on FreeBSD Bridge



## tsukiyomi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, 

I've configured a Freebsd FreeBSD 8.3 server with a simple network bridge and syncdhcp, on em1 and em0, and I am sharing this to a switch on where we have several workstations,

They are able to connect to the Internet and do work, it's when we try to access a HTTPS website where the problem appears. I need to have this bridge but this SSL certification error appears on all workstations, help would be greatly appreciated.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

I doubt this has anything to do with the bridge. Bridges work on layer 2. SSL operates on top of layer 7.

What is the exact error message?


----------



## throAU (Jun 17, 2013)

As above - can you confirm that SSL works properly from a machine that is not going through the "bridge"?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, SSL works properly without the bridge, but I guess that it*'*s a problem with an application we are running through the bridge (after many tests). Thank you for the observation.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

Could you respond to @SirDice's above question? We need more information to make a better diagnosis.


----------



## throAU (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup, if your machine is actually running as a BRIDGE, it should be transparent to layer 3 and above.


----------

